# KDE "start new session"

## psyeye

Hallo Leute,

bisher hab ich ja immer die Lösungen meiner Probleme in den Foren gefunden - dafür aber nicht:

Bei allen Suse-KDE-Installationen meiner Uni ist es möglich, wenn jemand sein KDE "gelockt" hat, mit einem "start new session" button neben der Passworteingabe eine neue Session zu starten (wie der Name so sagt).

Nur hier bei meinem KDE hab ich das nicht...

Irgendjemand eine Ahnung, wie ich das hinbekomme?

Viele Grüsse,

psyeye

----------

## mb

tach !

scheint ne suse modifikation zu sein.... als schnellen work-around.. in der console anmelden und

```

startx kde -- :1

```

ausführen... 

#mb

----------

## psyeye

 *mb wrote:*   

> 
> 
> tach !
> 
> scheint ne suse modifikation zu sein.... als schnellen work-around.. in der console anmelden und
> ...

 

Klar... aber gerade dieses hübsche "start new session" hatte es mir angetan gehabt... trotzdem Danke - denn wenn das eine Suse Modifikation ist, dann kann ich mir weiteres Suchen sparen.

Greets

psyeye

----------

## dertobi123

Nö, ne SuSE Modifikation ist es nicht, habs auch schon bei Debian & Red Hat gesehen ... Frag jetzt aber nicht, wie du das unter Gentoo hinbekommst ...

Gruß Tobias

----------

## mb

ok... ich bekenne mich schuldig   :Wink:  es ist keine SuSE Modifikation, sondern wurde mit KDE 3.1.1 eingeführt (nur bei SuSE hab ichs zum ersten Mal gesehn und dachte die hätten das gemoddet)

zum Aktivieren der Funktion die Datei /etc/X11/xdm/Xservers editieren und folgende Zeilen hinzufügen:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> :1 local reserve /usr/X11R6/bin/X :1 vt8
> 
> :2 local reserve /usr/X11R6/bin/X :2 vt9
> ...

 

Abmelden und kdm neu starten, danach erscheint im Startmenu ein Eintrag "Neue Sitzung starten", im Screensaver denk ich mal auch...

#mb

----------

## psyeye

 *mb wrote:*   

> 
> 
> :1 local reserve /usr/X11R6/bin/X :1 vt8
> 
> :2 local reserve /usr/X11R6/bin/X :2 vt9
> ...

 

Perfekt! Vielen Dank! Also konnte mir das Forum auch dabei helfen...

Greets,

psyeye

----------

## p h a n t

hehe, merkwürdig.

Bei meiner Uni gibt's das zufälligerweise auch - das heißt nicht immer; nur wenn die Rechner mal laufen und gerade nicht irgendein Fileserver tot ist.  :Wink: 

p

----------

## psyeye

 *p h a n t wrote:*   

> hehe, merkwürdig.
> 
> Bei meiner Uni gibt's das zufälligerweise auch - das heißt nicht immer; nur wenn die Rechner mal laufen und gerade nicht irgendein Fileserver tot ist. 
> 
> p

 

Also entweder sind tote Fileserver ein Problem vieler Unis, oder Du studierst auch in Koblenz...   :Wink: 

Greets,

psyeye

----------

## p h a n t

jo, wir sehen uns spätestens Do morgen, glaube ich.

p, vermutlich Namensvetter. *hint*

----------

## Lenz

So, ich hab das jetzt auch hinbekommen, nur fehlt mir das Icon neben dem Eintrag. Weiß jemand in welcher Datei das definiert ist? Unter SuSE war das immer so eine kleine Rakete. Zur Zeit wird da nur ein Icon von einem leeren Dokument dargestellt.

----------

## primat

 *Quote:*   

> :1 local reserve /usr/X11R6/bin/X :1 vt8 
> 
> :2 local reserve /usr/X11R6/bin/X :2 vt9 
> 
> :3 local reserve /usr/X11R6/bin/X :3 vt10 
> ...

 

Hallo,

ich habe das gerade mit kde 3.2 ausprobiert!

Ich hatte allerdings erst Erfolg, als ich entsprechende Zeilen in /usr/kde/3.2/share/config/kdm/Xservers 

"entkommentiert" habe!

Nur zur Info, falls jemand damit Probleme hat!

----------

